# dogfish...anyone?



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

A first time for everything! 

I caught about a 9lb bowfin today flippn'...anyone ever catch these dudes???

About as scary as fishing gets- blows a Muskie out of the water ...I even got it on video. Once on board it tried to eat me and my dog alive!!!

nip


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Haha I bet you thought you had a pretty big bass on the line!


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

I got one 2 years ago it put up a good fight for a 3# fish and the fight was not over when it got out of the water. I just cut the line and drop him back in as he had it 3 or 4 " in and could not get it out. they say they can get to be 20 # that would be a fun fight.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

20lbs!!! Man! 

I figured the one I caught to be able to strip the skin off a childs foot (looks like shad!)  I could only imagine twice the size- yikes! 

No more swimming for me other than the pool ! 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Had to be at Moggy, that's the only place around I've tangled with 'em.

Caught several at Black Lake in NY a few years ago on topwater frogs, talk about vicious!!!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

caught one in East Harbour years ago.1st fish I had caught that had teeth.We were night fishing for catfish.Fought well for a 22" fish.A prehistoric looking fish.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've posted this before, but 5-6 years ago my son and I were just ready to leave Heritage Lake in Stow as it got dark. I saw this form nose right up to shore. As we were bent over looking at it, I dipped my sinking mini-fat rap in the water. The bowfin grabbed it and took off. Super-Ultralight rod, 4lb. line. 29 inches. Love 'em!!!


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Nip I see you were tangling with my gaurd dogs over there! Those things are mean and nasty! I have seen some in there that you wouldnt believe me if I told you. Lets just say that they would eat a musky.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We have caught a couple of them in the lake we fish in Canada. You are not kidding about the fight in them. The one we got was 27.5". We didn't have a good scales with us at the time but I suppose it was around 8# give or take. They are nasty fighters. Here is a picture of one of them.


----------



## Casper27 (Jul 7, 2013)

I caught one when I was 8 on lake erie near the canadian border, My dad had to help me real him in, had to be at least 30 inches long and weigh close to 10#s. My dad and i had no idea what it was, when the boat owner saw it he said, "were going home nothing to catch here" I'm almost 27 now, to this day I am not allowed back on that boat.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Love bowfin, they're a blast to catch. I know of a spot in PA that has a lot of them and I can usually manage one or two whenever I'm there, but when it's on it's ON! It's weird how it's hit or miss sometimes but whenever it's "hit" hold on! One thing that drives me crazy is the people who think bowfin are bad and hurt the other gamefish populations. Every year I see bowfin dead on the bank. It's sad theses so called "sportsmen" do such things, and it's easy to tell the difference between them and snakeheads so that's not a good excuse.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea I was at mogadore last week congress lake road side and while walking to the dock noticed 6 bowfin just tossed on the bank. Such a waste.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The bowfin were not all that uncommon in East Harbor back in the 40's. My dad and I would often catch them when bass fishing. Dad caught a real monster that was around three feet long. I can still remember that fight in the water and then in the boat. Dad tried to get the Johnson Silver Minnow out of the bowfin's mouth without using pliers and got bit pretty good. The darn fish wouldn't let go of dad's finger. There were a couple of men that fished for them on a regular basis and told us that they were better eating than bass. Don't know about that but they sure could outfight a bass or northern pike.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

bkr43050? First off nice fish........ secondly....... is that an old Shimano Speed Master rod I see there laying on the bench to you left? You don't really have to answer that question. I already know it is. Very cool !!! I still have an old 1554. It's currently in need of guides, but it's the best dang spinner bait rod I've ever used. Boy if I had a dollar bill for every fish I've caught on that thing......

I don't want to hijack the thread, but seeing that rod made me go picture hunting...... There it is in my left hand, and one of the many fish I've caught with it, in my right. Boy that picture brings back memories ..... first boat, and first bass over 6 lbs. That one went 6 lbs. 10 oz. My wife at the time and I, were in a little tournament with my brother and dad that day. We won. lol

Anyhow...... don't want to high jack the thread.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Holy moly bassbme!! What lake was that at? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> Holy moly bassbme!! What lake was that at?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lol Lunker. Mogadore Rerservoir. A long long time ago. We crushed um that day.


----------



## Dabassassassin (May 2, 2007)

I targeted them last week at Moggy. Hooked up with a few but didn't land any, did catch 13 bycatch bass though  I WILL land one this week! Working on my species list!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

Always good for 1 or 2 on the tusc. 

They are a disgusting aggressive fish, and smell terrible, but they are too fun to catch to kill them like that. 

I did read up on eating them, and the consensus is that they are worse than carp.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

In all of my years of fishing this is the only one I have ever seen. I caught this a couple of weeks ago at Portage Lakes on cut Blue Gill.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just saw the guy on the show "Dead Meat" eat one the other day. The flesh was so soft and nasty the only option was to make a kind of fish cake out of it. He did admit after eating it that it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Talked to a guy at R&R in columbus that has a picture on the wall of his. He said out stink really bad but was the best fight of the year for him. 

Do they stink? Our was that guys special since out was caught down town in the late 90's?

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've caught plenty of bowfin, and not one smelled. Although I never actually tried to smell one :bulgy-eyes: :S  lol

Lots of people say carp, suckers, drum, etc., etc. smell but I have never caught any fish that smelled, ever, and I catch a lot of "rough" fish, and in some not so clean waterways. From my experiences, trout and walleye smell(or lack there of) just as bad as bowfin and drum.


----------



## Halliganfishin (Jun 29, 2013)

I just judge by how bad my truck smells inside from having the net that caught the fish in it haha.


----------

